
Elm implementation of “Ultimate Tic-tac-toe” - tosh
https://github.com/jjst/ultimate-tictactoe
======
ima_banana
That's a great creative strategy twist on ultimate tic-tac-toe. I hadn't heard
of it.

Why not make a dedicated website for it?

I guess this no longer applies [https://xkcd.com/832/](https://xkcd.com/832/)

